# The SPAM Decimator



## TulsaJeff (Oct 11, 2007)

I just got this email automatically from the program I just installed on the forum to get rid of a spammer and his poop in 2 clicks:

_"A spam attack on your website has been averted. User srmonty used Spam Decimator to nullify the attack."

_I love it!!_










_


----------



## meowey (Oct 11, 2007)

Way cool!

Keep on decimatin'!!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 11, 2007)

They just don't give up. Thanks Goodness for antispam programs!


----------



## monty (Oct 11, 2007)

HEHEHE! Ahhl be bahk, but dey von't!

To everyone else,

Cheers!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 11, 2007)

I never really knew where that stuff in a can came from, now I know...


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2007)

Steve, that ain't right on so many levels but it is funny.  I'm going to have to send that one to my friends in Tech Support.


----------

